# AT&T TV RSN Content update



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

I noticed last night that I was getting two NBA Games on my RSNs. On 649(Fox Sports Southeast) I was getting the Grizzlies game. On 646(Fox Sports South) I was getting the Hawks. Fox Sports Southeast was the actual channel the Hawks game was on in Atlanta. 

For most of this season, if the Grizzlies were playing, we would not get the Hawks.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

dstout said:


> I noticed last night that I was getting two NBA Games on my RSNs. On 649(Fox Sports Southeast) I was getting the Grizzlies game. On 646(Fox Sports South) I was getting the Hawks. Fox Sports Southeast was the actual channel the Hawks game was on in Atlanta.
> 
> For most of this season, if the Grizzlies were playing, we would not get the Hawks.


I guess the situation is in flux right now ahead of the Fox to Bally shift. The Memphis Grizzlies have primarily been carried on Fox Sports Tennessee, but that part-time channel (along with part-time channel Fox Sports Carolina) will be shut down soon as all the Fox Sports channels get rebranded to Bally Sports. Our TN teams will move to Bally Sports South, while NC teams will move to Bally Sports Southeast. I think Atlanta teams will be carried on both channels.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> I guess the situation is in flux right now ahead of the Fox to Bally shift. The Memphis Grizzlies have primarily been carried on Fox Sports Tennessee, but that part-time channel (along with part-time channel Fox Sports Carolina) will be shut down soon as all the Fox Sports channels get rebranded to Bally Sports. Our TN teams will move to Bally Sports South, while NC teams will move to Bally Sports Southeast. I think Atlanta teams will be carried on both channels.


I thought the Predators were on Fox Sports Tennessee? Grizzlies on Fox Sports Southeast, usually at least.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

dstout said:


> I thought the Predators were on Fox Sports Tennessee? Grizzlies on Fox Sports Southeast, usually at least.


TN only has three major pro sports teams: Nashville Preds, Memphis Grizzlies, and Tennessee Titans. All three were primarily carried on Fox Sports Tennessee (although in the case of the Titans, the channel didn't have any of their actual games, just related talk shows). I don't know to what extent any of those teams were also carried on Fox Sports South or Southeast, though.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

I live in Tennessee. Here is the Grizzlies info:
Grizzlies Broadcast Channel Listings


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

dstout said:


> I live in Tennessee. Here is the Grizzlies info:
> Grizzlies Broadcast Channel Listings


IDK. On the Fox Sports Tennessee webpage, they list the icons for the teams that they (presumably) cover and the first one is the Grizzlies.

https://www.foxsports.com/tennessee

But when I look at local TV listings for the Nashville market for the next few days, neither Fox Sports Tennessee nor Fox Sports Southeast is airing the Grizzlies games for today, 3/2 or 3/4. But we can see the 3/2 Atlanta Hawks games here on FS Southeast.

Maybe there are different versions of these channels depending on your local market?


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

With some of the Fox Sports RSNs like this if you login to Fox Sports Go TV Everywhere app they may have alternate feeds not on AT&T TV.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

techguy88 said:


> With some of the Fox Sports RSNs like this if you login to Fox Sports Go TV Everywhere app they may have alternate feeds not on AT&T TV.


The Fox Sports Go app didn't give extra games when they weren't in my guide. I am curious to see what happens after the All Star Break.


----------

